# Raised outdoor layouts



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

I was wondering if there was enough interest in above ground outdoor layouts to have it made into a group or what ever it is called (like ROLLING STOCK, BUILDINGS, BEGINNERS, PHOTOGRAPHY). The reason I ask is I can no longer get down on the ground so I took up all my track and would like to make something I can maintain without having to get down on the ground. @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a raised layout a few years back. In my climate (brutally hot in the summer, lot's of snow in the winter) it didn't fare too well. I had major issues with srtucture and snow loads. And I couldn't put enough water on it in the summer to support any plants. I ended up taking it down and built a raised bed garden to put the line in, that worked great. 

Where do you live and what is you weather like? If you have milder winters and more humid summers you mat do better with a raised system than I did. 

Good luck.


----------



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

I live in central Florida, when I had my ground layout under a couple of Oak trees they would completely cover the layout with their leaves and pollen in the winter.....leaf blowers were useless in trying to keep them off plus the ton of acorns that fell........I am thinking of doing something in the back yard where there are no trees and putting some kind of cover over it.


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Bob..... One G Gauge option is to do an elevated Curved Ladder outdoor layout...... 
Paul Race from Ohio has a nice internet "story " on using that Layout Technique. Google: Paul Race Curved ladder & just keep reading 

Click on my left picture here to see 4 photos (click again) of my Green Bay, WI elevated curved ladder layout. 
I'm not sure yet how I will place buildings on my elevated layout???? 

Dennis M 

PS: Cutting the grass with 18" electric mower, big weed wacker, & Fiskars extended nipper takes 2 hours every 10 days....


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been very happy with the Eaglewings Iron Craft layout frames and "spikes"that support it in the ground that I used for the main line of my live steam layout in western NY state. No frost heave either of two winters so far, not a problem in Florida, but important in the north. Dan Hoag is a pleasure to work with for custom designs and the parts arrived well packed on a pallet which I hauled to the railway site on my utility trailer that made layout and installation easy. I'm sorry I don't have pictures to share. 
Tom


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

This old thread will give you some idead of my old raised benchwork layout, when I firts got started. 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...ft/31480/afv/topic/afpgj/2/Default.aspx#37902 

Also, search for threads by Richard Smith and the Port Orford (sp?) RailRoad, his benchwork is what inspired mine. He as a beautiful layout.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob

The following link is to a PDF document on Richard Smith's 'Port Orford Coast RR', which is of a raised platform design that Dave Fulghum refereed to in the previous reply. The document is a compilation of multiple posts Richard made over a six year period (i.e. 2002-2008), and the railroad isn't finished by the end of the document (it's a big point-to-point, besides what layout is ever finished?







). Feel free to download a copy of the file if wish to. It may not be exactly what you want or need but it should give you some ideas, and Richard frequents MLS so if you've got questions I'm pretty sure he'd be happy to answer them.

Richard Smith's - Port Orford Coast Railroad (PDF 25+MB)[/b]


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Thinking about ladder or maybe spline method about 3ft off the ground, the height of the veranda windows. Then I could build up to it wherever I wanted. Oops, got loan approval, but found the house is under some kind of contract and can't be sold to anybody but the ... 

Well, *looked* like a good plan.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Here is the layout we built:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...f/11/aft/121032/afv/topic/Default.aspx#232845

You can see more detail on the construction here:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/9/aft/119791/afv/topic/Default.aspx#229042 


It survived the first winter just fine, no damage, no frost heave, no kinks. But I don't think you will have to worry to much about frost heave in Florida


----------

